# 3 programs solved my internet security problems by using them simultaneously



## spycrasher (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi, People 

Want to share with you the results of my work. I've discovered that these 3 programs solved my 
security problems by using them simultaneously. 

1. XoftSpy-SE (the biggest base of detected spyware programs) + 
Web-site: http://xoftspyse.repairandsecure.com/ 

2. Netcom Internet Security (complete protection from viruses including firewall) + 
Found it here: http://securityandprivacy.triedtool...tsecuritysuiteregistryandadwarespywarecleaner 

3. SpyBot Search and Destroy (the only freeware anti-spyware program!) 
Web-site: http://www.safer-networking.org/ 

These programs are from the the different manufacturers and they do have different threats definitions bases but in a complex they cover 99.8%! of all known threats. These numbers are taken from the direct comparison of the 18 popular antivirus programs so it can be trusted. 

Keep your computers safe! Good luck  

Regards, 
Mark


----------

